# When do tractor supply splitters go on sale?



## nctacoma (Nov 4, 2014)

Is there a certain time of year that Tractor Supply will put their log splitters on sale?  I am interested in picking up the popular 22 ton model but want to wait for a deal if possible. 

Thanks


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 5, 2014)

The regular price in my region has been $1099 and the sale price is $999.  A quick check on TSC's website shows the $999 price for my zip code.

Note that the brand name has changed from Huskee to CountyLine.


----------



## Cattoon (Nov 5, 2014)

They were on sale in August for 950. I bought mine july 31'st for 999. They honored the sale price when I called and asked about it and refunded 49 plus tax, I bought the 4 way wedge with the refund.


----------



## Gareth96 (Nov 5, 2014)

My local TSC has had 6 of the 22 Tons sitting out there for months.. I ask about a sale every time I go in and the answer is always we don't know... I ask if they will match my 10% military discount, and answer is no.. but I could get the TSC credit card which I don't want.  They really want to sell them for full price I guess.  Probably end up with either a DHT or Ariens 22 Ton using my mil discount, haven't figured out which yet.. 

Is there any real difference between the TSC and DHT 22 tons?


----------



## lindnova (Nov 5, 2014)

I bought mine last year on black Friday for $949.00 

The main differences between TSC and DHT are the jack stand, cradle and cycle time is faster on DHT.  All that is a plus to DHT. 

The downside I see to DHT is it usually costs a little more and the cross on the butt plate seems way thick - it would brand an x into the wood.  As of now I think the smaller tabs on the TSC towards the top and edges would be better for the uglies that don't fit flat center on the plate. 

I like the cradle area of the DHT better.  It is like the old huskees with added cradle wings on it.  The newer huskees/Countyline wood does get jammed under the rail every now and then.

If I was buying one now between the two I would go DHT for the faster cycle and better jack stand.

Pretty close in build and quality otherwise.


----------



## TreePointer (Nov 5, 2014)

+1  on the DHT models.  Some better features that I'd pay a little more to have on those splitters.


----------



## FATANDY21 (Nov 5, 2014)

I'd check out the Lowe's website. I got my dirty hand tools 22ton for 999.99 and couldn't be happier with it. 11 second cycle time, she hiccups on the bigger rounds but always gets through. Passed a big test by splitting 22'' elm rounds from the summer with ease. I've only owned it for about 2 months and 6 cords worth but so far so good.


----------



## Grateful11 (Nov 10, 2014)

I've already seen the Black Friday ad for TSC for this year and it's going to be $899.


----------



## JKBINW (Nov 11, 2014)

I just got the Ariens 22 with 10% military discount at HD and have been very pleased!


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 16, 2014)

Husky will be 899 Nov. 28 only


----------



## D8Chumley (Nov 17, 2014)

Gareth96 said:


> My local TSC has had 6 of the 22 Tons sitting out there for months.. I ask about a sale every time I go in and the answer is always we don't know... I ask if they will match my 10% military discount, and answer is no.. but I could get the TSC credit card which I don't want.  They really want to sell them for full price I guess.  Probably end up with either a DHT or Ariens 22 Ton using my mil discount, haven't figured out which yet..
> 
> Is there any real difference between the TSC and DHT 22 tons?


That sucks they won't give military discount, I will be keeping that in mind for future purchases. Thank you guys for your service!


----------

